# Aftermarket reel handles



## Jim (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone ever upgrade their reel handles?

The ones on my Shimano reels are too small and am thinking about getting longer ones. I see they sell some cheap ones on ebay.


----------



## nccatfisher (May 22, 2020)

I almost exclusively flathead catfish, I put power handles on my 6500s.


----------



## eeshaw (May 22, 2020)

I would think that they would give you more leverage. Depending on the reel I'd be a little reluctant to use them on a smaller reel. Some of the reels I've seen use some gears that would fail pretty easily if to much load was placed on them. Do you have big hands and need more clearance or are you after more power?


----------



## Jim (May 23, 2020)

eeshaw said:


> I would think that they would give you more leverage. Depending on the reel I'd be a little reluctant to use them on a smaller reel. Some of the reels I've seen use some gears that would fail pretty easily if to much load was placed on them. Do you have big hands and need more clearance or are you after more power?



Both! I have big hands but want easier cranking power.


----------

